# Formula 1 Racing - The Gate / Beaver



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello, just wondering if any Formula 1 cars are showing up at The Gate or Beaver? I was reading that this series has really been taking off on the West coast and getting alot of new people into the hobby.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I can't speak for the Beaver track but me and 4 or 5 of my friends just started racing them at the Gate. We had our first race last month and will be going again some time this month as well. We are currently the only ones that race them there and we are just part time racers and only go once a month or so, by no means regular racers.
That being said the Tamiya F104's are a blast to run and maybe they will catch on with the weekly racers at both tracks as they are a big class at the Toledo track.


----------



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

Hopefully it catches on, it looks like a great class and some nice kits are coming out too.


----------



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

If you havnt already, check out the 3 Racing F113. It looks like a great set up with quality parts......


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Add in the new VBC F1 car. Nothing need but electronics, tires, wheels and a body.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

The only thing with if your going to run F1 is what rules are you going to run with. Most are running using the TCS rules, tamyia chassis only, tamyia tires, 21.5 brushless or tamyia 540 silver can brushed motor, and so on. There are some really nice kits out there along with so inexpensive to expensive tires.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

UF1 seems to be the rule set that is gaining steam as the newer car kits are coming out. Usual time line for any type of racing. Racers want a more tunable car and start following a series that will allow it. The new kits are also less expensive than a comparable Tamiya that requires their hop ups to get to that level.
That being said I watched a base 104 handle very well this past weekend. It actually looked better than a full option 104v2.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

As of today there were four VBC kits sold at the Gate. Expect the first cars this weekend.
If necessary we will have two classes, those with Tamiya cars (TCS rules) and UF1 class.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Where can the rules for UF1 be found? Or can they be posted here so people know what you are talking about.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Adam B said:


> Where can the rules for UF1 be found? Or can they be posted here so people know what you are talking about.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=UF1+rc+rules


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

old_dude said:


> As of today there were four VBC kits sold at the Gate. Expect the first cars this weekend.
> If necessary we will have two classes, those with Tamiya cars (TCS rules) and UF1 class.


The "Group" will be 6 strong on Saturday unless something changes:thumbsup: Doesn't matter to me if we separate the classes or not, I just wanna have fun and will either way


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I believe that the class will be growing at The Gate. I turned over the wheel of my car to several other racers last night and all you get is a smile after a couple of minutes.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I cannot wait to see you, Wayne, Joe and Chuck out there with these things. That's gonna be awesome!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

on road is dead in oklahoma wish we coulf revive it this uf1 class looks awesome id pull my old hpi super f1 out if anyone wants to get together


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

okracer said:


> on road is dead in oklahoma wish we coulf revive it this uf1 class looks awesome id pull my old hpi super f1 out if anyone wants to get together


It's a lot of fun. We are following UF1 rules at The Gate with Pardus tires. 15 minute mains with pit stops add to the fun.

chuck


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

thats what i like about it long mains with pitstops just like real raceing


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok maybe you guys can help me i have hpi super f1 it uses 10th onroad tires and wheels i want to put rubber tires on it the new hpi f10 uses a 1/4 inch axle on the back but tamiya type wheels fit so can i just buy the left and right hubs and wheels and tires for my car the front uses f 103 parts so i just have to buy a front end no big deal its fitting rubber tires on the back to make it legal is the catch


----------

